
Halifax police drop case against teen accused of hacking - brandon272
https://atlantic.ctvnews.ca/police-drop-case-against-teen-in-alleged-breach-of-n-s-government-website-1.3918498
======
exembly
Some more information from an article in the star that came out earlier in the
case:

>Officials said about 250 of the documents contained highly sensitive personal
information including birthdates, social insurance numbers, addresses and
government services’ client information.

>Conrad said the breach was inadvertently found by a provincial employee.

>“The employee was involved in doing some research on the site and
inadvertently made an entry to a line on the site — made a typing error and
identified that they were seeing documents they should not have seen,” Conrad
told a technical briefing for reporters.

>Officials said the documents were accessed through a “vulnerability in the
system” and not through a hack. The person went in through the URL and
“sequentially went through every document available on the portal.”

>“There’s no question, this was not someone just playing around,” said Conrad.
“It was someone who was intentionally after information that was housed on the
site.”

[https://www.thestar.com/news/canada/2018/04/11/halifax-
polic...](https://www.thestar.com/news/canada/2018/04/11/halifax-police-
investigate-after-nova-scotia-freedom-of-information-site-breached.html)

It sounds a lot like the sort of simple vulns that many people in security
noticed around that kid's age or earlier.

